# 2010 Ahb Sydney Pub Crawl



## schooey (15/2/10)

Haven't seen a thread yet, and a few people have asked me about it, so I thought I'd kick one off...

I guess we need to decide on a date first, and then I imagine the route will follow it's usual path;

Lowenbrau for brekky
Lord Nelson
Australian
Harts Pub
Belgian/s
Redoak
Macquarie
Tap House

Followed by a late night lamb sandwich, a schoone of something horrible at the bar at central and a couple of hours kip on the train home, rudley interrupted by a ticket inspector.

This is usually towards the end of April or the first few weeks of May, so the dates are;

24th April (possible Anzac clashes for the next day)
1st May
8th May
15th May
22nd May

At this stage, they're all good for me. So let's see what the consensus is...


----------



## Stuster (15/2/10)

I'm in.  

Probably best to avoid the April one due to potential Anzac Day issues, early May might work well.

Route looks perfect. :beer:


----------



## redbeard (15/2/10)

Early/mid May should be ok. The early morning Franzikaner went down well at Lowenbrau but the actual breakfast was disappointing in a recent excursion. ymmv. Perhaps Harts could put on a decent lunch for us instead of the Aust ? Then taxi from Redoak to Macq Schooey ??


----------



## Pollux (16/2/10)

Dependant upon work/childcare I'm in.


----------



## barls (16/2/10)

im in. Someone has 2 hold up fatz at the end me the afternoon


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/10)

I'm in for sure (date pending),
There's also the bavarian.

Also the following, but out of the way/not worth it.
World Square pub, a sad shade of it's former self (equilibrium)
Pumphouse


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/2/10)

barls said:


> im in. Someone has 2 hold up fatz at the end me the afternoon




I resemble that remarks! All things being equal, I'm there. Harts should be on the agenda - if its no good we can bag /// for months!


----------



## joshuahardie (16/2/10)

Ill be in again Schooey,

I think any date will be fine, Ill find a way to work around it.

If I have to vote, mid may.


----------



## Gulpa (16/2/10)

Hi Schooey,

Im up for it as well. I can probably work with most dates but may would be preferable - so I can have breakfast maibocks at the Lowenbrau. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (16/2/10)

May 15 is best for me. No work Sunday.

May 8 is also okay, but I have to work the Sunday afternoon.

May 1 is bad as I work Sunday morning. (I'd still come along for a bit)


----------



## HarryB (16/2/10)

I might be in for this depending on the date! Would be good to meet some of the Sydney AHB people! 

With regards to the pumphouse, it's not *that* far out of the way when going from the redoak to the macquarie, and it would be a worthwhile addition to the crawl IMO.


----------



## Weizguy (16/2/10)

redbeard said:


> Early/mid May should be ok. The early morning Franzikaner went down well at Lowenbrau but the actual breakfast was disappointing in a recent excursion. ymmv. Perhaps Harts could put on a decent lunch for us instead of the Aust ? Then taxi from Redoak to Macq Schooey ??


Umm, you're not gonna go "Taxi driver" on the taxi driver again are you?

HarryB, you might see some of the locals on the train. pm me for a mobile number, if you want.


----------



## rosswill (16/2/10)

I'm in again. All dates fine with me.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (16/2/10)

Goodonya Schooey 

Looking forward to it. Will bring a few fella's along again. Set the date early so that I can lock it in. 

Suggest that we don't add too many stops. They won't all get a visit. The Taphouse is more worthy than the Pumphouse IMHO 

MD

NB: I Changed user-name since last year to avoid confusion from having too many 'Doc's'


----------



## schooey (16/2/10)

Seems the consensus is around May 15th, so lets lock it in shall we?


----------



## Pollux (16/2/10)

Sounds good to me, I'll apply for annual leave from work for the 15/16th


----------



## Peteoz77 (16/2/10)

Rory and I might be up for this...


----------



## Linz (16/2/10)

WOOOOO HHHOOOOOOO.........

Im in....suppose Mell(Little Squares) will be too.

Have we forgotten the wheelchair yet???


----------



## Pumpy (16/2/10)

I am not going with such a pissy load of buggers .

Pumpy


----------



## barls (16/2/10)

you'll be there pumpy im sure of it.


----------



## Pumpy (16/2/10)

barls said:


> you'll be there pumpy im sure of it.


I am tee total now Barls


----------



## Pumpy (16/2/10)

Pumpy said:


> I am tee total now Barls



Too many Gays going for me !!!


----------



## barls (16/2/10)

noooooo a minute silence for a fallen brother


----------



## barls (16/2/10)

Pumpy said:


> Too many Gays going for me !!!


i know we have fatz going but be nice to him


----------



## Barry (16/2/10)

"Too many Gays going for me !!!""
So Pumpy what is the optimum number?


----------



## Pumpy (16/2/10)

Barry said:


> "Too many Gays going for me !!!""
> So Pumpy what is the optimum number?



Me and one other,

Barry may i ask how the book is going 'Brewing Classic styes Aussie style' with Bassa And Peter Simonds writing the intro , can I have a signed copy , for the brew library 
.Dont forget me after the first million $$$$$$$$$

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (16/2/10)

I'm the other Barry sorry
"there can only be 2"

Franko


----------



## Doc (16/2/10)

I'm keen.
May 15 or 29 look best for me ATM.

Doc


----------



## GTS350 (16/2/10)

If Pumpy and Franko are 'not' going, then count me 'not' in as well


----------



## Barry (17/2/10)

The progress on the book has been consistent.


----------



## matti (17/2/10)

peeeeep.
It against the law to miss it two year in a row.
15 MAY Sat'day 
what a day....


----------



## [email protected] (17/2/10)

I'm definitely in Schooey.

Booz


----------



## wabster (17/2/10)

I'm a good chance to be a starter this year too, having read of previous days out with some envy.

Date is immaterial.

Let the good times roll.

Wabster.


----------



## petesbrew (18/2/10)

I'm good for the 15th May (or any May date really).
The sooner we lock in the date, the sooner we can lock it into our diaries.


----------



## Thommo (18/2/10)

May 15th sounds good to me. I'll write it on the calendar when I get home.

Doesn't lock anything in according to the misses though. I was supposed to be playing Golf after work today...but now I'm not. :angry: 

Hopefully see you all on the 15th May.


----------



## barls (18/2/10)

ive got a couple of work mates coming


----------



## Muggus (18/2/10)

I'll try and make the journey down on the 15th. Huge maybe at this point though...might be working.


----------



## Korev (18/2/10)

The 15th sounds good I will put the date in my diary

How is that book coming along Barry? What was it again 101 ways to use POR!


----------



## crozdog (18/2/10)

Linz said:


> Have we forgotten the wheelchair yet???



Definitely not!!! Bring it along for old times..... :lol: 



Korev said:


> What was it again 101 ways to use POR!


More like "How to convince the Mrs your house needs 10 clocks" 
or is it 
"How to effectively utilise 12 bar tool sets" 
or maybe 
"Storage options for the successful home brew comp winner"
:icon_chickcheers: 

Sorry Barry - couldn't help it.  

the 15th sounds good. Will have to sort out a baby sitter for the day.


----------



## barls (18/2/10)

also are we trying to break croz's record of acquiring glasses this year.
whats it stand at again croz


----------



## /// (18/2/10)

barls said:


> also are we trying to break croz's record of acquiring glasses this year.
> whats it stand at again croz



Harts glasses are branded ... i'll find out where you live ... :icon_cheers: 


Scotty


----------



## Barry (18/2/10)

"Brewing The Amber Liquid Under The Liquid Amber".


----------



## Korev (18/2/10)

Branded glasses in a deserted pub shame


----------



## redbeard (18/2/10)

Barls - 1st rule of pubcrawl ... or perhaps thats the 2nd ?


----------



## barls (18/2/10)

i can never remember the rules im always too drunk


----------



## Gerard_M (18/2/10)

Beer glasses, branded or plain are public property! 
Go get em boys!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/2/10)

barls said:


> ive got a couple of work mates coming




You don't have any mates - they are probably underlings ordered to go!



> QUOTE (Pumpy @ Feb 16 2010, 09:21 PM)
> 
> Too many Gays going for me !!!
> 
> i know we have fatz going but be nice to him



You promised you wouldn't tell! <_<


----------



## /// (19/2/10)

Gerard_M said:


> Beer glasses, branded or plain are public property!
> Go get em boys!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Just like those 20l Heiniken and Sapparo kegs...

I do believe Doc has already made off with one already ... and the pubs not open yet. One useless approval done, one to go. And Gerard, the fella's have given the thumbs up in there Q&A of your Pils this afternoon ...

Scotty


----------



## crozdog (19/2/10)

barls said:


> also are we trying to break croz's record of acquiring glasses this year.
> whats it stand at again croz




I heard a rumour - unconfirmed of course that it was 11...... h34r: B)


----------



## Franko (19/2/10)

crozdog said:


> I heard a rumour - unconfirmed of course that it was 11...... h34r: B)



Word on the street is that croz has a secret weapon this year


----------



## barls (19/2/10)

damn that was my idea


----------



## Pollux (19/2/10)

I actually own one, in red......


----------



## Doc (19/2/10)

/// said:


> I do believe Doc has already made off with one already ... and the pubs not open yet. One useless approval done, one to go. And Gerard, the fella's have given the thumbs up in there Q&A of your Pils this afternoon ...



The QC results are in and the glassware is A+ 

Doc


----------



## Franko (19/2/10)

Pollux said:


> I actually own one, in red......



bring it to the crawl imagine the stocktake we could have with 2 of these mobile devices


:lol: Franko


----------



## Korev (19/2/10)

and gose is some imaginary beer?


----------



## Gerard_M (20/2/10)

crozdog said:


> I heard a rumour - unconfirmed of course that it was 11...... h34r: B)



As a second generation glass theif (my Mum was a shocker), I will offer a prize of 6 brand new badged Paddy's Brewery glasses to the person who aquires the most beer glasses on this years crawl. A photo for proof is all that will be required. 
Have fun
Gerard


----------



## Doc (20/2/10)

Korev said:


> and gose is some imaginary beer?



It will become real for you next month when it comes to a new bar near you ;P

Doc


----------



## schooey (20/2/10)

crozdog said:


> I heard a rumour - unconfirmed of course that it was 11...... h34r: B)




Erm... that isn't a record for last year then... :unsure:.. unamed sources say a certain train carriage heading north was heavily leaden with a backpack full of glassware (16, or so I hear anyway.. h34r: ), and a Fat Yak bar runner from the Central Station Bar...


----------



## Gulpa (20/2/10)

schooey said:


> Erm... that isn't a record for last year then... :unsure:.. unamed sources say a certain train carriage heading north was heavily leaden with a backpack full of glassware (16, or so I hear anyway.. h34r: ), and a Fat Yak bar runner from the Central Station Bar...



My memory of the event is a bit hazy but I think there where a few from that backback that didnt even make the trip north.


----------



## schooey (21/2/10)

My sources tell me only one... A franziskaner glass, the very first acquirement and on the bottom of the backpack, was reputed to have not made the trip...


----------



## barls (21/2/10)

if they didnt make it home then they dont count.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

So have we locked in the 15th May as the definite date ............................... or what?


----------



## Pollux (10/3/10)

I hope so, that's when I have Annual leave booked at work.


----------



## /// (10/3/10)

Seeing the pub is actually open as of tomorrow, Harts can be on your list . Will ask about the BBQ action ...


----------



## schooey (10/3/10)

Yep, I'm pretty sure we locked in the 15th...

Glad to hear it, Scotty, can't wait to get there.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/3/10)

15th is best for me.


----------



## Pumpy (14/3/10)

If Barls is going I am going too he is a AHB legend .

God he drinks a lot :blink: 


Pumpy


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/3/10)

Yep,

There is no 'off' button.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/10)

Early days, but let's start the debate already. 

10.00am start at Lowenbrau for mango weizen.

Then to the Lord Nelson.

Harts for lunch. They want to spoil us, don't they.

Next .................. ?



Or someone else have any alternatives?


----------



## petesbrew (15/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Early days, but let's start the debate already.
> 
> 10.00am start at Lowenbrau for mango weizen.
> 
> ...


A Stop at the Belgian is essential.


----------



## joshuahardie (15/3/10)

+1 Vote for 

Lowenbrau
Lord Nelson
Harts
Belgian

After that I don't care. I am not too fussed on Redoak, I like the place but at the prices they charge, Id rather go over to the Macquarie Hotel


----------



## petesbrew (15/3/10)

joshuahardie said:


> +1 Vote for
> 
> Lowenbrau
> Lord Nelson
> ...


James Squires is a bit of a trek off the main path, but the monorail would at least get us up to World Square, a few blocks away from the Mac.


----------



## schooey (15/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Early days, but let's start the debate already.
> 
> 10.00am start at Lowenbrau for mango weizen.
> 
> ...



10 am? 

Are you sleepin' in big fella? This thing has usually kicked off at 8 am?


----------



## barls (15/3/10)

i think we can drop the australian as there are better pubs. Harts sounds good 4 lunch. As 4 me being a drinking machine its what the govt has made me.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/10)

schooey said:


> 10 am?
> 
> Are you sleepin' in big fella? This thing has usually kicked off at 8 am?




Bullshit - we could never find a craft pub open at 8.00am. We aren't talking about those beers you smuggle on the 5.45am from Newcxastle are we? 

happy to miss the Australian - Harts looks better anyway and yes, the Belgian Beer Cafe is compulsory, isn't it?

The Macquarie .. was actually thinking of booking a room there for the night. 

Where is the Taphouse?


----------



## Gulpa (15/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Where is the Taphouse?



No too far from the Macquarie.


Also happy to miss the Australian. Was pretty uninspiring when I was there a couple of months ago.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## BjornJ (15/3/10)

I'll be tagging along, if that's ok  

Someone has to look respectable and not like Belgian beers!

Bjorn


----------



## mikem108 (16/3/10)

Bjorn, you can stick to the Aussie lagers and make us look bad


----------



## Doc (16/3/10)

Sat May 15 is locked in for me.
Will be celebrating my birthday from the 12th too.
Dane's b'day is around the same time, so as long as he doesn't get thrown a surprise b'day again, I hope he can make it too.

Doc


----------



## PistolPatch (16/3/10)

Oh no!

I knew I was flying in from England to Sydney on the 15th but have just got my tickets. I fly in at 10:00 pm. :angry: 

Hope my taxi from the airport doesn't run any of you over .

Have a top one guys and advanced happy birthday to you and Dane, Doc :icon_cheers:


----------



## redbeard (16/3/10)

Where you staying Pistol ? perhaps we can have a recovery beer ... after lunch !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/3/10)

redbeard said:


> Where you staying Pistol ? perhaps we can have a recovery beer ... after lunch !




Or better still, the dregs of the crawl can meet Pat at the International Airport, bottles of homebrew on hand, just like Gough Whitlam in "Bazza Rides Again" - he'll have jetlag so will feel like drinking all night anyway!


----------



## chopdog (17/3/10)

can anyone go on this crawl


----------



## jonw (17/3/10)

if you can drink and crawl, I suspect the answer is yes.


----------



## Pollux (17/3/10)

Right, I've just mentioned this to the wife, she seems to believe she is invited as well, I went with the line of "It's a boys day/night out darling, you really don't want to come along"........


So, just to prove the point, partners don't generally tag along right?


----------



## BjornJ (17/3/10)

She's a nurse, isn't she?
Will come in handy for sure :lol: 


Bjorn


----------



## peter.brandon (17/3/10)

BjornJ said:


> She's a nurse, isn't she?
> Will come in handy for sure :lol:
> 
> 
> Bjorn




Maybe some of the NBBC boys will be keen Bjorn?


----------



## BjornJ (17/3/10)

Plyers said:


> Maybe some of the NBBC boys will be keen Bjorn?




on Pollux' wife?
He's a pretty big guy, so I wouldn't recommend it!

:lol: 



Bjorn


----------



## PistolPatch (17/3/10)

redbeard said:


> Where you staying Pistol ? perhaps we can have a recovery beer ... after lunch !


I'll be in the Eastern Suburbs or Lillyfield I think. That'd be tops having a recovery beer but I imagine you guys will be feeling pretty sorry for yourselves . If something does happen for those staying a few days in Sydney, please let me know. 



Fatgodzilla said:


> Or better still, the dregs of the crawl can meet Pat at the International Airport, bottles of homebrew on hand, just like Gough Whitlam in "Bazza Rides Again" - he'll have jetlag so will feel like drinking all night anyway!


That's a point, maybe I'll just drive around in the taxi until I find you all. Shouldn't be hard to spot 50 drunk AHB'ers .

Hope you guys have a heap of fun and I'm dissapointed I won't get to see you two.

<_< 
Pat


----------



## BjornJ (18/3/10)

Plyers, I have e-mailed the NBBC list so hopefully we can fill a table as well


----------



## schooey (18/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bullshit - we could never find a craft pub open at 8.00am. We aren't talking about those beers you smuggle on the 5.45am from Newcxastle are we?
> 
> happy to miss the Australian - Harts looks better anyway and yes, the Belgian Beer Cafe is compulsory, isn't it?
> 
> ...




Pfft... The Lowenbrau is open at 8am! It has been the past two years at any rate. I think Little_Squares usually gives them a buzz to check? I'll join the list of skipping the Australian, and it won't worry me if I'm too drunk to notice the Redoak when I walk past it either; it'll save me some cash for the Taphouse


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bullshit - we could never find a craft pub open at 8.00am. We aren't talking about those beers you smuggle on the 5.45am from Newcxastle are we?
> 
> happy to miss the Australian - Harts looks better anyway and yes, the Belgian Beer Cafe is compulsory, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Bull...? Them's purty strong words from an accountant.
Then again, you guys only see black and white? right?

Taphouse is uphill from the Macquarie.

Waiting for Doc's Gose at Harts! and make it a largey!


----------



## canon1ball (23/3/10)

Plyers said:


> Maybe some of the NBBC boys will be keen Bjorn?



You're going?
c1b


----------



## /// (27/3/10)

Fella's

Did you want me to check with the Harts Chef Kevin re something for lunch (other than liquid refreshments)? 

Scotty


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/10)

Well my NSW brewerhood cousins I am coming down for this one. Count me in! Tried to book a room at Pumpy's Palatial Farm but he was a little concerned for the wellfare of his chooks and venison?  Geezus a bloke has a couple of good looking goats turn up to his brew day and gets labelled. Anyway my good, but very hairy and somewhat insane mate, Franko has kindly offered to billet Olde Chap Chap for the pub crawl weekend.

So whats the go? Is there money to be parting hands? Or do i just rock up with Franko, Pumpy and Hogan? Any chance of sheep? Errr... Sleep I meant sleep honestly!  

Cheers

Chap Chap

EDIT: And can i post partly naked women now to this thread? You knoe make it like a QLD thread? Tehehehehe!


----------



## syd_03 (28/3/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Bull...? Them's purty strong words from an accountant.
> Then again, you guys only see black and white? right?




I think they see in red sometimes too Les


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/10)

Enrolled in Mexican leasons this morning just so I can communicate with our Southern Brewhood....  . Maybe I should try to drag Ross down he seems to have the NewSouthWegian dialect down pat  

This is gunna be huge! Also gives me the chance to stir FatzG in person  

Chap Chap


----------



## canon1ball (28/3/10)

Count two more in to represent the NBBC (Northern Beaches Brew Club), if that's ok?
c1b


----------



## Weizguy (28/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Enrolled in Mexican leasons this morning just so I can communicate with our Southern Brewhood....  . Maybe I should try to drag Ross down he seems to have the NewSouthWegian dialect down pat
> 
> This is gunna be huge! Also gives me the chance to stir FatzG in person
> 
> Chap Chap


Chappo, we don't speak Mexican here in NSW,OK? We speak New South Welsh, which happens to be a dialect of your language (with an occasional Russian accent. like last weekend).

You better bring a big spoon if ur gonna stir the Godzilla-man...and get in line :lol: 

Good to have you on board


----------



## Weizguy (28/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Well my NSW brewerhood cousins I am coming down for this one. Count me in! Tried to book a room at Pumpy's Palatial Farm but he was a little concerned for the wellfare of his chooks and venison?  Geezus a bloke has a couple of good looking goats turn up to his brew day and gets labelled. Anyway my good, but very hairy and somewhat insane mate, Franko has kindly offered to billet Olde Chap Chap for the pub crawl weekend.
> 
> So whats the go? Is there money to be parting hands? Or do i just rock up with Franko, Pumpy and Hogan? Any chance of sheep? Errr... Sleep I meant sleep honestly!
> 
> ...


Dude, there is no money required for the group, just bring your drinking money.

Unless we are keen for Mell's idea of a bus?

We just walk, or cab it from place to place. Just be wary if you get a cab with Redbeard, OK? That's all I'm gonna say.

No naked women, unless they're AHB members, OK??? <_< 
. We need to maintain a level of decorum. This is NSW for goodness sake, not Qld anarchy. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/10)

I am thinking of this one to... I have a saper $20 in my sock draw..


----------



## Pollux (28/3/10)

Oh dear, who invited QLD???

Upside, the wife has backed out, her parents are away OS so she needs to be home taking care of the little one........


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Oh dear, who invited QLD???




Well no one did :lol: . We invite ourselves. Someone has to show you sooks how to have a good time  .


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

/// said:


> Fella's
> 
> Did you want me to check with the Harts Chef Kevin re something for lunch (other than liquid refreshments)?
> 
> Scotty




Yes. A planned menu to assist the preparation time and therefore the waiting time. Any vegos coming on the Crawl?




> Oh dear, who invited QLD???
> 
> 
> Well no one did . We invite ourselves. Someone has to show you sooks how to have a good time .



What time is the wife coming to pick you up Chappo? Normal beddy by times is 7.00pm, if I remember the Qld Xmas party right!




> Bull...? Them's purty strong words from an accountant.
> Then again, you guys only see black and white? right?



Red and white in football season! Does that retort suggest you will again be dragging your bones down south for this worthy event, Les ?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What time is the wife coming to pick you up Chappo? Normal beddy by times is 7.00pm, if I remember the Qld Xmas party right!



:lol: I reckon this time round I'll be tucking you into bed possum :wub: .


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: I reckon this time round I'll be tucking you into bed possum :wub: .




Motel room booked .. I sleep on the right of the bed !  

Will be good to have you down little fella!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Motel room booked .. I sleep on the right of the bed !
> 
> Will be good to have you down little fella!



Oh I don't take up much room FatzG. You'll barely know I am there  . 

Yeah I am pretty excited to be coming down for this prestigious event. Looks like its gunna be a real hoot of a time. Certainly sounds like I will have to have my game face on if I am to survive the day? It will be good to finally put some faces to the names as well. 

When are next up this way big fella? It's gotta be getting close to tax time


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Oh I don't take up much room FatzG. You'll barely know I am there  .
> 
> Yeah I am pretty excited to be coming down for this prestigious event. Looks like its gunna be a real hoot of a time. Certainly sounds like I will have to have my game face on if I am to survive the day? It will be good to finally put some faces to the names as well.
> 
> When are next up this way big fella? It's gotta be getting close to tax time




No real plans for a trip in next few months - looking seriously at the Qld Xmas in July swap at Winkle's joint if it doesn't clash with the NSW swap though!


----------



## dpadden (29/3/10)

Pollux said:


> Oh dear, who invited QLD???



Word on the street was that Dane is changing the name of the whole site to QLDHomeBrewer


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

Paddo said:


> Word on the street was that Dane is changing the name of the whole site to QLDHomeBrewer




Trust me Paddo, we NSWelshman got these bludgers covered .. we are better brewers, nicer people, tell far bigger lies ...


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Trust me Paddo, we NSWelshman got these bludgers covered .. we are better brewers, nicer people, tell far bigger lies ...



and not as tacky!


----------



## Pollux (29/3/10)

to the touch?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

Katie said:


> and not as tacky!




See, you can take the girl from NSW, but you can't take NSW from the girl !

Maybe we should take a collection and fly you and the old fella back east for the show !! You can sleep where PP is sleeping that night (wherever that is)


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Paddo said:


> Word on the street was that Dane is changing the name of the whole site to QLDHomeBrewer




That's a great idea


----------



## Katherine (29/3/10)

> You can sleep where PP is sleeping that night (wherever that is)



ummmm let me think about that one... ummm NO!


----------



## Pumpy (29/3/10)

Chappo ,
I would have had to nip out and get a few ash trays if you were staying and you I only have a spare bed in the american barn but you would have to share it with my sixteen year old daughter .

But as Franko is madly mashing beer on the Red rocket brewery to increase beer reserves in preparation of the second coming of the Lord sorry Chappo , However it will still not be enough beer, the way Chappo drinks, he will be a fair match for Franko .
Personally I am not coming to the crawl if it is going to be all 'Anthonio Bandiros' impressions, me and Hogan have heard all that shit so many times, and when him and Schooey get together the whole crap gets worse .

Take care that little dog of Frankos, may hump your leg at night and if Schooey stays over too he will do his impression of a 'Party keg' .
Dont worry Chappo we will look after you if I can keep up .

Pumpy  




Chappo said:


> Well my NSW brewerhood cousins I am coming down for this one. Count me in! Tried to book a room at Pumpy's Palatial Farm but he was a little concerned for the wellfare of his chooks and venison?  Geezus a bloke has a couple of good looking goats turn up to his brew day and gets labelled. Anyway my good, but very hairy and somewhat insane mate, Franko has kindly offered to billet Olde Chap Chap for the pub crawl weekend.
> 
> So whats the go? Is there money to be parting hands? Or do i just rock up with Franko, Pumpy and Hogan? Any chance of sheep? Errr... Sleep I meant sleep honestly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Red and white in football season! Does that retort suggest you will again be dragging your bones down south for this worthy event, Les ?


I will be there, and may bring Schooey, playing the part of my Russian enforcer.

BTW, we Novocastrians don't need to lie. We do boast, however, and our truths may be assumed (by lesser mortals) to be fabrication.
Follow us, and witness the awesome/awful truth.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I will be there, and may bring Schooey, playing the part of my Russian enforcer.
> 
> BTW, we Novocastrians don't need to lie. We do boast, however, and our truths may be assumed (by lesser mortals) to be fabrication.
> Follow us, and witness the awesome/awful truth.




All men are lesser mortals when in the shadow of your good self and Ivan the Terrible.

And yes, accountants from Tuross lie!

It'll be a great day, to be sure, to be sure. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## matho (13/4/10)

ill no doubt be working that saturday so ill try to meet up of a quick one at lunch

if lunch is going to be at harts then it won't be a problem as ill be working nearby

cheer's matho


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/10)

Well I am sorry to inform but I am out. I have a large hospital tender which is now due Monday week so that phucks that then :angry: . Let it be said Queensland Health couldn't organise a phick in a brothel with a fist full of fifties!!! They just released 150 pages of extra "Whoops we forgot" with one day to go hence the extension <_< NOT HAPPY!!!

Chap Chap


----------



## barls (13/4/10)

this is still on the 15th right.as ive got a few coming with me now.


----------



## Pumpy (13/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Well I am sorry to inform but I am out. I have a large hospital tender which is now due Monday week so that phucks that then :angry: . Let it be said Queensland Health couldn't organise a phick in a brothel with a fist full of fifties!!! They just released 150 pages of extra "Whoops we forgot" with one day to go hence the extension <_< NOT HAPPY!!!
> 
> Chap Chap



Franko has been mashing and brewing like mad and had me brewing reserves in anticipation of your arrival , what are we going to do with all this beer :unsure: 

Pumpy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

Pumpy said:


> Franko has been mashing and brewing like mad and had me brewing reserves in anticipation of your arrival , what are we going to do with all this beer :unsure:
> 
> Pumpy




Sunday in the Macarthur!


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/10)

Getting closer. I trust everyone's put in their leave application forms?


----------



## Pollux (21/4/10)

Mine has been approved for some time......

The wife has told me I am banned from calling her at some random hour to come collect me, primarily because she believes she will become a communal transport driver and have to drop others off on the way.


----------



## Weizguy (21/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Mine has been approved for some time......
> 
> The wife has told me I am banned from calling her at some random hour to come collect me, primarily because she believes she will become a communal transport driver and have to drop others off on the way.


tell her you'll sneak around the corner to be collected, and the crew will never know that ur gone. let alone be scabbing a lift home.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/4/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> tell her you'll sneak around the corner to be collected, and the crew will never know that ur gone. let alone be scabbing a lift home.




So, Les the Wise Weizguy, is it confirmed .. Lowenbrau for breakfast? We await your decision. Opening time advertised as 9.00am.


----------



## redbeard (21/4/10)

Its confirmed Fatz !


----------



## crozdog (21/4/10)

redbeard said:


> Its confirmed Fatz !




is redbeard masquerading as les or vice versa? h34r:


----------



## Stuster (21/4/10)

crozdog said:


> is redbeard masquerading as les or vice versa? h34r:



Have you ever seen them in the same room at the same time?


----------



## Weizguy (22/4/10)

crozdog said:


> is redbeard masquerading as les or vice versa? h34r:


I have authorised Redbeard to act as my proxy on this thread.

Big Stu is also coming along for the festivities.

The real Les


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/4/10)

crozdog said:


> is redbeard masquerading as les or vice versa? h34r:




Like identical twin brothers - only their mother can tell them apart.


----------



## schooey (22/4/10)

Stuster said:


> Have you ever seen them in the same room at the same time?





How about the same taxi?


----------



## PostModern (22/4/10)

This one all most fell off my radar. Oh dear. My chances of making it this year are 90% (yay for divorce!). Big Ray Day, Grooving the Moo, AHB Pub Crawl... what a start to the month!

Anyone getting the train in from Campbelltown? Let me know time and carriage and I'll join you fellas at Leumeah. Or is it way too early for this sort of thing?


----------



## crozdog (22/4/10)

PostModern said:


> Big Ray Day, Grooving the Moo, AHB Pub Crawl... what a start to the month!



:icon_offtopic: why not finish it withe the ISB brew day! details in the isb sub forum


----------



## Weizguy (22/4/10)

crozdog said:


> :icon_offtopic: why not finish it withe the ISB brew day! details in the isb sub forum


hey, I call off-topic on that.

Luv ya work, Croz. Respect :beerbang:


----------



## matti (24/4/10)

PostModern said:


> This one all most fell off my radar. Oh dear. My chances of making it this year are 90% (yay for divorce!). Big Ray Day, Grooving the Moo, AHB Pub Crawl... what a start to the month!
> 
> Anyone getting the train in from Campbelltown? Let me know time and carriage and I'll join you fellas at Leumeah. Or is it way too early for this sort of thing?



Never to early you......
I am sure a few of the other M.A.L.Es + Female are catching the rattler.
My self will be working hard at home to please the other I deserve to go.
What time do we start again,

Matti


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/10)

matti said:


> Never to early you......
> I am sure a few of the other M.A.L.Es + Female are catching the rattler.
> My self will be working hard at home to please the other I deserve to go.
> What time do we start again,
> ...





Lowenbrau opens at 9.00am


----------



## Dicko ACT (24/4/10)

Fatz

We have around 20 Canberra Brewers making our way up. I will give you a buzz when we have finished our brewery tours and start our pub crawl.


----------



## /// (24/4/10)

I've ordered the plastic glasses in especially for you guys ....  

Scotty


----------



## redbeard (24/4/10)

Dicko ACT said:


> Fatz
> 
> We have around 20 Canberra Brewers making our way up. I will give you a buzz when we have finished our brewery tours and start our pub crawl.



How did you get an invite to Lion Nathan ?

You having a seperate crawl to us New South Welshmen ?

:lol:


----------



## dgilks (24/4/10)

Us Canberrans are only leaving Canberra on Saturday morning so plan on hitting up a couple of breweries for tours before starting the crawl. No doubt we will find you guys at some stage but we are starting so much later and wanted to hit up a few of the places you will have already done.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/10)

dgilks said:


> Us Canberrans are only leaving Canberra on Saturday morning so plan on hitting up a couple of breweries for tours before starting the crawl. No doubt we will find you guys at some stage but we are starting so much later and wanted to hit up a few of the places you will have already done.




The canberra boys have two tours including Lord Nelson in the arvo plus staying O/N - I reckon we'll may intersect with them somewhere mid to late afternoon if lucky. We'll be on our first beers before they leave the ACT. They'll be drink long after some of us have hit slumberland.



> redbeard .....You having a seperate crawl to us New South Welshmen ?


 

The Canberra Brewers have a few New South Welshmen as members, thank you very much ! It just that I committed myself to the AHB pub crawl before the CBC picked their day and Dicko et al put together a great tour. ! Either way, both groups will have a mighty time.


----------



## redbeard (24/4/10)

Fatz you splitter !! are you sure you dont have one foot in Jervis Bay ie ACT ??? Hope you dont think of changing teams half way thru !

State of Origin Pub Crawl - the state that collects the most (single) glasses wins !! (plastic doesnt count)


----------



## Josh (24/4/10)

/// said:


> I've ordered the plastic glasses in especially for you guys ....
> 
> Scotty


You doing anything about your half pint glasses Scotty? 

Left most of a White Rabbit on the floor last time I was in. The barman said it was far from the first time the bottom had dropped straight off the glass.


----------



## Barry (24/4/10)

Please Scotty can I have a glass glass? I am old and a bit less trouble?


----------



## Dicko ACT (25/4/10)

/// said:


> I've ordered the plastic glasses in especially for you guys ....
> 
> Scotty



No need Scotty, we have a plethora of category-winning glasses from last years AABC.


----------



## Korev (25/4/10)

I'm with Barry = responsible drinker me - glass pls


----------



## GTS350 (25/4/10)

PostModern said:


> Anyone getting the train in from Campbelltown? Let me know time and carriage and I'll join you fellas at Leumeah.





matti said:


> What time do we start again,
> Matti



+1 for Macarthur transport options, 
as long as we catch a 9am (or earlier) train, we'd be in-town for an official kick off prior to 11am (not including the 2litre travellers' in the backpack).

BTW any 'expert' decisions on the starting grounds ? who's gonna step up and take command?


----------



## /// (26/4/10)

Josh said:


> You doing anything about your half pint glasses Scotty?
> 
> Left most of a White Rabbit on the floor last time I was in. The barman said it was far from the first time the bottom had dropped straight off the glass.



Yehhh ... the plastic ones. Those half pints are limited edition as you may tell. Good to see you yesterday Jase too!


----------



## Muggus (26/4/10)

Josh said:


> Left most of a White Rabbit on the floor last time I was in. The barman said it was far from the first time the bottom had dropped straight off the glass.


Haha that was one of the most random things ever. :lol: 

Good on m for replacing your beer.


----------



## barls (26/4/10)

after a small warm up run yesterday im good to go.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

In response to an email I sent, here is the response.



> Good Afternoon Ian,
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your enquiry, we are more than happy to have your group.
> ...


----------



## Pollux (28/4/10)

Do we need to make a long list of all those attending?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

Pollux said:


> Do we need to make a long list of all those attending?




No, but its useful to know who is coming along when so we can 
1. Let no one drink alone
2. work out what time most people think they will arrive.
3. Food is available at the Lowenbrau, who is up for german sausage for breakfast?

Assuming (since no one has argued against it yet) that we are doing the Lowenbrau, The Lord Nelson then Harts for lunch, it will allow late comers to meet us at the appropriate destination. After Harts, The Belgian Cafe then ........... wherever.

Or has anyone any better ideas?


----------



## Stuster (28/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> In response to an email I sent, here is the response.
> 
> 
> 
> > I can confirm we will be opening at 8.30am on Saturday the 12th of May 2010.



The only problem with that is that the 12th is a Wednesday.


----------



## Weizguy (28/4/10)

Stuster said:


> The only problem with that is that the 12th is a Wednesday.


Ah, so they're trying to trick us! Sneaky Hun!
They wanna keep all the Maibock to themselves.

There will be Maibock? Please confirm for me (sorry, ...us).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

Stuster said:


> The only problem with that is that the 12th is a Wednesday.




fair dinkum, you blokes are good with calendars.


----------



## Stuster (28/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> fair dinkum, you blokes are good with calendars.



We are proffession  profesiona  pros you know.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Ah, so they're trying to trick us! Sneaky Hun!
> They wanna keep all the Maibock to themselves.
> 
> There will be Maibock? Please confirm for me (sorry, ...us).




NEIN


Our Pure Biers


Hofbru Mnchen 

Introducing the original brew of Bavarian Kings Hofbru is a symbol of Munichs famous hospitality and rich traditions dating back many centuries. This pale-coloured lager bier is refreshing, light and bitter flavoured, with an alcohol content of 5.1%. A Munich bier with traditional character! 


Paulaner Pils This classic Pils is pale gold and crystal clear, and brewed with 100% natural ingredients pure spring water, Paulaners centuries-old yeast strain, three types of Hallertau hops and malted barley. The taste is full flavoured, crisp and dry, an all-natural flavour with the hallmark traditional hoppy finish. 


Stiegel Goldbru Now available fresh on tap! The wonderfully refreshing (4.9% ALC) beer speciality from Stiegl, Austrias largest privately owned brewery, is brewed in strict adherence to the 1516 purity law. Stiegl Goldbru is the Austrian type of beer with the its own distinctive Salzburg lager flavour. Mildly hopped, golden in colour, a great head and with a superb finish. Stiegl-Goldbru is considered to be the worlds finest beer by many beer connoisseurs. 


Lwenbru Original The Lwenbru Keller in The Rocks, Sydney, is home to the very first location in Australia that offered Lwenbrau Original on tap. Following the huge success of Lwenbru on tap, Lwenbru Bier is now available at the Bavarian Bier Cafs and in Woolworth's Liquor, BWS, First Estate and Dan Murphy's liquor stores all around Australia for you to enjoy at home. 




.
Hofbru Dunkel Where else but at the Lwenbru Keller, can you experience this distinctive dark lager fresh on tap? 
Hofbru Dunkel at 5.5% a.b.v has all the clean freshness you expect of a lager style, married with the intriguing flavours of dark roasted barley. Take the time to savour this unique beer, you'll be glad you did! 





Spaten Mnchner Hell Try this crisp'n creamy beer, which is slightly sweeter. Pale gold in colour, translucent with a fluffy, snow white head. The aroma is hoppy, with a distinct herbal character. On the palate, Spaten Lager exhibits up-front sweetness. Light-bodied mid-palate, smooth and creamy with a delicate herbal hop character. The after taste is crisp and refreshing, with a fine bitter finish.



. 
.
Franziskaner Weissbier (pale wheatbeer) - "Refreshingly different" Franziskaner uses only carefully selected wheat and barley malt most of which is cultivated locally in Munich. The aromatic hops are obtained in the largest hop-growing area in the world, Hallertau. The water comes from the deep artesian wells of Munich. And a pure yeast strain produces the signature tropical fruit character. These ingredients create the refreshingly different Franziskaner Weissbier known and loved throughout the world.
Come and enjoy the unique flavours of Franziskaner Weissbier on tap at the Lwenbru Keller. 


. 
.
Franziskaner Hefe-Weissbier Dunkel (Dark) This beer impresses with its refreshing yet aromatic character. 'Franzy' Dunkel is unfiltered and presents naturally cloudy thanks to suspended protein. Copper-coloured with a fluffy, creamy, latte-like head. The aroma displays a slight smoky character, an intriguing blend of mocha - iced coffee balanced with tropical fruit like characters, reminiscent of pineapple & banana. The palate is malty sweet up front with a smooth creamy texture. A Bavarian speciality and a real treat for wheat beer connoisseurs. Enjoy! 


.
Thurn & Taxis Leichte Weisse Appearance: burnt orange colour. Lively, fine carbonation. Fluffy, creamy white head. 
Aroma: Subtle tropical fruits, phenolics, smoked ham. 
Palate: Light and zesty. Delicate tropical fruits, banana & melon & citrus. Slight clove-like spice. No obvious bitterness and fabulously thirst quenching. 
IBUs = 9.9 
Carbs = 1.5gr / 100mL 
A light and satisfying low carb alternative Weissbier. 


.
Thurn & Taxis Frsten Gold Lager 

Appearance: pale gold colour. CLight carbonation. Creamy white head.
Aroma: Grainy malt character with almonds and citrus.
Palate: Malty and nutty. Firm middle palate, good length with a dry finish.
IBUs = 26.5
Carbs = 1.7gr / 100mL
A palate stimulating low carb alternative lager. 




Barely enough weisse to satisfy any Weizguy I reckon!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

And if that's not enough beer, here are the LN beers

Quayle Ale 4.2% alc/vol.
Summer Ale - A gentle balance between pilsner malt and saaz hops. A warm weather quaffer. Pale gold in colour.

Trafalgar Pale Ale 4.0% alc/vol
English Bitter - Malty and dry on the pallet with emerging bitterness and hop flavours. A great session ale. Gold in colour.


Three Sheets 4.9% alc/vol.
Australian Pale Ale - Delightfully balanced malt, overtones of herbaceous hop characters, citrus flora's and aromas. Medium Gold in Colour. (now available in 330ml bottles)


Victory Bitter 5.0% alc/vol.
Extra Special Bitter - Malty with caramel overtones. Generously hopped with Fuggles for a spicy bitter finish. Amber in colour. 

Old Admiral 6.1% alc/vol. 
Old Ale - Our strong, full bodied malt driven ale has hints of caramel, balanced with generous hop bitterness. Red with black highlights. (now availble in 330ml bottles)

Nelson's Blood 5.0% alc/vol.
Robust Porter - Espresso and dark chocolate flavours dominate. Rich and creamy with a smooth roasted finish. Black with red highlights.




I wonder if the Victory Bitter is for all those drongos who come in and absently order a Vic Bitter. I'd pour them one and take their money!


----------



## schooey (28/4/10)

Old Admiral... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/10)

GTS350 said:


> BTW any 'expert' decisions on the starting grounds ? who's gonna step up and take command?




As with all AHB pub crawls, we are not lead bleekly like sheep to the slaughterman's knife, rather we are a living and breathing consensus of intelligent men and women making informed and enlightened decisions. When we cannot concur, as usual the loudest and biggest people will take control. Schooey and I do not take this leadership role lightly, in fact it has been a long time since either of us took anything lightly. Verily I say, we will fall on anyone who stands in our way. We probably will have no choice but to fall. Who is likely (or indeed, will want to) catch us. Those behind us will see the benefit of this plan, if they can see over the top of the scrum that will form. 

And since when was an expert decision considered part of a pub crawl. We are all expert, just some are more expert than others. 

Lowenbrau for breakfast, The Lord Nelson at elevenses.


----------



## redbeard (28/4/10)

Fatz, we dont need any stinkin reservation (not for 9am). And tell em to get some Maibock !


----------



## schooey (28/4/10)

Train leaves Newy at 5.22 am, Cardiff at 5.42, Gosford at 6.49am, Central at 8.11am... Agenda from there for me will be something like this;

Lowenbrau for brekky
Lord Nelson for a chat to the admiral
Harts Pub for lunch
Belgian/s for some glassware
Macquarie for the interesting taxi ride with redbeard and weizguy
Tap House for a nightcap

and back on the 9.15pm train home or a late night lamb sandwich and a beer at the Central bar if I miss it and home on the 10.15pm. I'm sure others will have other plans like previous crawls, but we still all tend to meet up in the middle somewhere... Should be a good day out in country :beer:


----------



## dbod (28/4/10)

I'd be in for a few but won't be around until later - early evening, sounds like you should all be easy to spot by then?!  
Is there an itinerary or a contact person for on the night? Hopefully time it for the Rocks as any excuse to visit the Nelson..


----------



## BjornJ (28/4/10)

woohoo, breakfast at the lowenbrau!

Will there be light-beers? 
 


Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/4/10)

redbeard said:


> Fatz, we dont need any stinkin reservation (not for 9am). And tell em to get some Maibock !




Ah, me harty, I love those fighting words. Tis grand to be a pirate! 




We'll make the wenches find us Maibock!


----------



## Gulpa (29/4/10)

The breakfast Maibocks were a highlight last year, I will be disappointed if they dont make a show this crawl.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there, regardless.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (1/5/10)

I've got a bit of a dilemma. My friend is having her 30th birthday party on the same day and I'm supplying a keg for that. Might bring the gf to the first hour or so for a breakfast Maibock and a sneaky Old Admiral and then head down to the party after that. 

It'll probably be a bit of an ask to get back into town after the party, but if I can talk a couple of guys into it, we might join up again later on.


----------



## Gerard_M (1/5/10)

Gerard_M said:


> As a second generation glass thief (my Mum was a shocker), I will offer a prize of 6 brand new badged Paddy's Brewery glasses to the person who aquires the most beer glasses on this years crawl. A photo for proof is all that will be required.
> Have fun
> Gerard



The offer still stands, no plastic will be counted.
Have fun
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dgilks (4/5/10)

Hey Guys,

While I will be on the Canberra Brewers crawl and not with you guys for breakfast. I have just noticed that May is Pure Bier month at the BBC. Thus they have some special beers on including Hofbrau Maibock on tap and Thurn und Taxis Roggen in bottles. For more info check out purebier.com

Cheers.


----------



## BjornJ (4/5/10)

What time is the pub crawl starting?
4 or 5 of us from the Northern Beaches Brew Club are starting to discuss when to lace up.
Is breakfast on, or are we meeting up later?

Being a light-weight I won't be around all day, hoping to drop by for a couple of hours of quality beers and to meet some new brewers. If I have any more I won't find my way home, a sure way to end up in trouble  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> What time is the pub crawl starting?
> 4 or 5 of us from the Northern Beaches Brew Club are starting to discuss when to lace up.
> Is breakfast on, or are we meeting up later?
> 
> ...




The crawl starts when the the first drinker arrives at the Lowenbrau ! Sounds like Schooey and the Maibock Hunters will be there about 8.45am so I'll hazard that will be when the mob starts forming. The Lowenbrau has german sausage and pale eggs from memory and a few punters have been known to put the nose bag on while there. My train won't hit Central until after 9.00am so I won't be there until around 9.30am ish. Anyone coming around 11.00am best head straight to the Lord Nelson. After noon, look towards Harts for the lunchtime sessions.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (5/5/10)

Schooey, We'll be getting on the train at Hornsby but probably the one after yours.

Looking forward to it. 

MD


----------



## sirotilc (5/5/10)

I think I'll be joining you 'gentlemen' at Harts for lunch. I don't really see how any of this will end well, but at least I'll get some good glasses out of it.


----------



## /// (6/5/10)

sirotilc said:


> I think I'll be joining you 'gentlemen' at Harts for lunch. I don't really see how any of this will end well, but at least I'll get some good glasses out of it.



Draggin' the plastic pints out now for you guys .... :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (6/5/10)

/// said:


> Draggin' the plastic pints out now for you guys .... :icon_cheers:


Good to see someone's thinking of our safety!


----------



## petesbrew (6/5/10)

Got a few workmates coming along for the crawl too.
They're pretty good guys... and love Hefeweizens, but at the risk of being kicked off here forever, I've told them to behave themselves or i won't bring in any more hb samples to work.


----------



## Weizguy (6/5/10)

/// said:


> Draggin' the plastic pints out now for you guys .... :icon_cheers:


So, you're trying to mess up our competition being run by Gerard?

Where's the luv in that?



Gerard_M said:


> The offer still stands, no plastic will be counted.
> Have fun
> Cheers
> Gerard



BTW, have been advised that the Maibock is on from the 24th May. Can we put the pub crawl back until then? :lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (7/5/10)

Having a browse through the thread I have managed to glean the following information about the crawl:

Saturday the 15th May, Starts at 9 AM

1 - Lowenbrau
2 - Lord Nelson
3 - Harts Pub
4 - Belgian
5 - Macquarie
6 - Tap House

Is this about the jist of things? And wondering if there is a reason for no Red Oak?
Looking forward to getting my drink on! :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (7/5/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Having a browse through the thread I have managed to glean the following information about the crawl:
> 
> Saturday the 15th May, Starts at 9 AM
> 
> ...


I thought the Redoak was still on the list (seeing it's on the way), but am happy just to follow the mob.


----------



## schooey (7/5/10)

From my experience of previous years, there is no 'formal path' nor order... some may want to call in at the Australian or the Redoak, some may want to skip the Belgian and add the Pumphouse.... it's a bit of 'I'll go this way and catch you here later' kind of thing


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

schooey said:


> From my experience of previous years, there is no 'formal path' nor order... some may want to call in at the Australian or the Redoak, some may want to skip the Belgian and add the Pumphouse.... it's a bit of 'I'll go this way and catch you here later' kind of thing




3 beers at the Lowenbrau, 6 beers at the Lord Nelson, 12 beers on tap at Harts (probably won't try them all .. but) ...... and people want to try making a rational decison on where's next ? What's in the water up there in Sydney, Schooey. These city blokes have no idea!

Better bring the cattle dog to keep the mob in order.


----------



## barls (7/5/10)

cattle dog we dont need no stinking cattle dog we got fatz and schooey.
i might even have to bust out the gunnery voice again if people dont follow those two.


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/10)

schooey said:


> From my experience of previous years, there is no 'formal path' nor order... some may want to call in at the Australian or the Redoak, some may want to skip the Belgian and add the Pumphouse.... it's a bit of 'I'll go this way and catch you here later' kind of thing


I was thinkin' that we freestyle for a bit, after Harts.
(like we usually do).


----------



## barls (7/5/10)

sounds good les lets see if we can get kicked out of the bavarian beer cafe for being unfamily like again.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

barls said:


> sounds good les lets see if we can get kicked out of the bavarian beer cafe for being unfamily like again.




we are only going there for the glasses, remember!


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> woohoo, breakfast at the lowenbrau!
> 
> Will there be light-beers?
> 
> ...


Why go on a pub crawl at all, with that attitude? :lol:
You could buy a box of Cooper's light and sit down in the park, being subjected to ridicule by real beer drinkers recovering from the previous evening's misdaventures.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Why go on a pub crawl at all, with that attitude? :lol:
> You could buy a box of Cooper's light and sit down in the park, being subjected to ridicule by real beer drinkers recovering from the previous evening's misdaventures.




He's young, foolish and in love. This is a sort of early Bucks Night for Bjorn who's off to somewhere near the Arctic Circle to marry his Inuit bride in July. Barls is organisng a naval boat to take us all there as we speak. We may go via Somalia and shoot up some pirates if Redbeard gives us his blessing.


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> He's young, foolish and in love. This is a sort of early Bucks Night for Bjorn who's off to somewhere near the Arctic Circle to marry his Inuit bride in July. Barls is organisng a naval boat to take us all there as we speak. We may go via Somalia and *shoot up some pirates* if Redbeard gives us his blessing.


 :icon_offtopic: 

these pirates?... are we going to shoot them up with heroin, or some designer drug, or a behaviour modification chemical perhaps?

or did you mean that we shall shoot them to pieces?

Inuits, eh? save me some seal blubber. Bear Grylls recommends it! :lol: :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/10)

I can't make it.

Don't ask why, I'm still crying at how uncruel the world is. I won't offer excuses. I've need to be somewhere else on Saturday. I want to be in Sydney. Shoot me now and put me out of your misery.

Enough said by me. Have a good one.

Flame Suit On


----------



## redbeard (10/5/10)

Fatz - you getting married again ??


----------



## barls (10/5/10)

fatz's boyfriend said he couldnt go thats what really happened.
well thats the story im spreading.
hey fatz who died???


----------



## Franko (10/5/10)

I'll be at the lowenbrau for breakfast and lots of beers of course


----------



## Franko (10/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 37936
> 
> I can't make it.
> 
> ...



HTFU its your destiny Fatz


----------



## Bizier (10/5/10)

Hey Andrew, I hear they have a barleywine at the Taphouse 



Vitalstatistix said:


> Having a browse through the thread I have managed to glean the following information about the crawl:
> 
> Saturday the 15th May, Starts at 9 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## BjornJ (10/5/10)

sorry to hear that, see you next time Fatz

Bjorn


----------



## rendo (10/5/10)

Hi All,

There is a slight glimmer of hope that I might be dropping by at some stage in the late arvo (or so) for a brew or six. Seems like I might get there when its quite messy  but that will make it even more entertaining as the only sober guy. (wont take long to fix that)

Anyway....cant promise yet, but I am working on it.

Rendo


----------



## mikem108 (11/5/10)

> Hey Andrew, I hear they have a barleywine at the Taphouse



Yes there is a Flying Dog Horn Dog , also a Mikkeller all simcoe IPA


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/5/10)

barls said:


> fatz's boyfriend said he couldnt go thats what really happened.
> well thats the story im spreading.
> hey fatz who died???




Me, basically. No, made a promise to be somewhere else, doing something else, a while ago and only worked out the conflict yesterday. It'll also be a dry (as in a non alcoholic day). The irony. 

Batz, it's good to see you are still the oil slick in the middle of the sea that while it keeps the waves down, all the wild life is dying. Thanks mate!




> redbeard Posted Yesterday, 06:40 PM
> Fatz - you getting married again ??



Not this weekend, but hopefully sometime next year. It will be a byo keg function. :lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (11/5/10)

Bizier said:


> Hey Andrew, I hear they have a barleywine at the Taphouse



uh oh... it could get ugly


----------



## schooey (11/5/10)

Ahh well, that's in then, Fatz... if you're not going, I'm not going either... <_<


----------



## Franko (11/5/10)

come on Schooey you still are no 1 prostitute of the crawl

Franko


----------



## malbur (11/5/10)

schooey said:


> Train leaves Newy at 5.22 am, Cardiff at 5.42, Gosford at 6.49am, Central at 8.11am... Agenda from there for me will be something like this;
> 
> Lowenbrau for brekky
> Lord Nelson for a chat to the admiral
> ...



Ha schooey,
Have you picked a carriage yet, i am hoping to meet the train at tuggerah 6.36am
regards.
Malbur


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/10)

Been ages since I've been to the Bavarian, but if we manage to sneak in on the way to the Mac, I noticed they've got Maibock on tap and a Thurst & Taxis Roggen in bottle
http://www.purebier.com/meetthebiers


----------



## /// (11/5/10)

Ok fella's

Kev the Kranky Khef has asked if folks are coming for lunch to give us an idea of what you may like to engulf. If 30 odd guys turn up and order at one time, it may take some time to deliver, and Kev is all about a culinary good experience. The menu is on this Link for Menu, but anything special will require advance notice to Kev the Krankie Khef by tomorrow night 9pm please. (thats when he orders). (if you wanna pre-order in general with a approx eta, he will shat his pants and stop questioning me for at least 24 hours about this gaggle of homebrewers ... )

Well the cellar is stocked; as we have 12 taps, 6 kegs of VB and 6 of New are waiting happily for you all. As well, we have the boxes of plastic cups waiting ...


Scotty


----------



## barls (11/5/10)

im up for one of his chicken burgers scotty as i had the hamburger last time.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (11/5/10)

I'll go chicken burger too.

It's Lowenbrau for breakky and pulling stumps after lunch as I have to get to Melb for a party Sat night. Barls, make sure you despatch me by 1300 so I make my 1500 h flight.


----------



## barls (11/5/10)

ill try to remember but you might do better asking one thats not going for breakfast as well


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (11/5/10)

Ah, if I managed to beat the 16 hour marathon on Anzac Day - first serious brew at 6am, I should weather a measly 4 hours, I guess.


----------



## Pollux (12/5/10)

Put me down for a Harts burger, med well........


----------



## petesbrew (12/5/10)

Put me down for a "Hart Stopper" steak sandwich, medium-rare, thanks Scotty.
Had the burger last time. Delicious.

I can taste that new already.... mmm... 
Actually a New or VB is almost like a palate cleanser between beers isn't it?


----------



## schooey (12/5/10)

Well I'm out for real... Work has told me I'm on a plane this arvo and I won't be back until Wednesday next week. Line me up next to Fatz and shoot away...


----------



## syd_03 (12/5/10)

I'll take the Lamb roll thanks Scotty.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/10)

schooey said:


> Well I'm out for real... Work has told me I'm on a plane this arvo and I won't be back until Wednesday next week. Line me up next to Fatz and shoot away...





I feel your pain!


----------



## sirotilc (12/5/10)

A porter pie would line the stomach very nicely - I don't know when everyone is eating but I'm happy to eat at 12:30 (not going to be at the Lowenbrau for breakfast)


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/10)

malbur said:


> Ha schooey,
> Have you picked a carriage yet, i am hoping to meet the train at tuggerah 6.36am
> regards.
> Malbur


See you in the rear carriage. Will be getting on at Cardiff or Broadmeadow. No friends coming along. Schooey - OUT; Big Stu - OUT.


----------



## Franko (12/5/10)

I'll drink with you Les not a problem.



Les the Weizguy said:


> See you in the rear carriage. Will be getting on at Cardiff or Broadmeadow. No friends coming along. Schooey - OUT; Big Stu - OUT.


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/10)

Franko said:


> I'll drink with you Les not a problem.


I'm dead, then. Hope you don't expect me to keep up


----------



## BjornJ (12/5/10)

I won't make it for breakfast at Lowenbrau, coming in around 11.
Will the general crowd have moved on to Lord Nelson by then?

Bjorn


----------



## canon1ball (12/5/10)

Put me down for a Harts Burger.
Thanks, Scotty


----------



## barls (12/5/10)

jorn just send me a sms and ill let you know where the group is.


----------



## BjornJ (12/5/10)

great, thanks


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/10)

barls said:


> jorn just send me a sms and ill let you know where the group is.




Take command Admiral Barls,the fleet is yours to lead.


----------



## barls (12/5/10)

actually someone on anzac day said i was a mini fatz ill let you know when i remember who it was and i hunt him down.
seriously i havent been in charge of a group this big since my bucks.
if anyone else will be looking for the group pm me before the event and ill give out my number.


----------



## BjornJ (13/5/10)

I have thought the same, that Fatz looks like an older, more distinguished version of Barls..

 


Muahahahahaha..

only kidding. Don't tell your Navy buddies to invade Norway or anything. We would have to retaliate with our Navy, and loose both boats.

Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> I have thought the same, that Fatz looks like an older, more distinguished version of Barls..


----------



## redbeard (13/5/10)

+1 chicken burger

bom says
Saturday Fine. Mostly sunny. 
City: Min: 11 Max: 22
West: Min: 2 Max: 22


----------



## barls (13/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 37986


damn im going off to shave the beard off. looking forward to this.


----------



## GTS350 (13/5/10)

barls said:


> seriously i havent been in charge of a group this big since my bucks.


HA ! Steady on Trooper, as you were and dont take the bait! I suspect its like hearding cats, maybe lions in this case.

Anybody and Everybody , if you're nearby just front up, and drink with us :beerbang: and try not to offend the general public (hang on, maybe thats us?).
There'll be enough iphones/laptops/etc for live updates on the current whereabouts of the usual suspects.


----------



## GTS350 (13/5/10)

The M.A.L.E. crew First-Wave Assault will meet in the rear carriage (much like the "back-seat-heavies" on the school bus - walk up and join us) 
on the Southern Highlands train
.. leaves Bargo at 07:27am , Campbelltown at 08:11am , and Glenfield at 08:20
.. then change at Central 08:55 for Circular Quay at 09:08am:

*7:27amBargo Station



7:33amTahmoor Station



7:42amPicton Station



7:51amDouglas Park Station



7:57amMenangle Station



8:00amMenangle Park Station



8:07amMacarthur Station



8:11amCampbelltown Station






8:20amGlenfield Station



Disembark8:55amCentral Station *

Take the Bankstown Line train (CityRail)
*Dep: 9:00am Central Station Platform 20*
*Arr: 9:08am Circular Quay Station Platform 1 *


----------



## GTS350 (13/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm dead, then. Hope you don't expect me to keep up




Franko is identical to Olivia Newton John - he will "get physical" .
Good luck Les, may the force be with you. :icon_drunk: 

This is Franko "getting physical" :


----------



## Weizguy (14/5/10)

Still alive, yet. Just a bit scared of being Shanghai'd as Franko's #2 prawstityoot. I assume that's what the "physical" comment alludes to. :lol: 
Practicing this morning for the early start. Up b4 dawn, just to keep this thread in the headlines. :lol: 

Looks like it's gonna be a big, big day, but I'm sure most of us are up for it!

Les B)


----------



## Pollux (14/5/10)

redbeard said:


> +1 chicken burger
> 
> bom says
> Saturday Fine. Mostly sunny.
> ...




Looks like my AHB hoodie will be coming out for this one.....


----------



## crozdog (14/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 37986




Fatz, how did you get that pic of Barls in his dress uniform on ANZAC day??

GOLD


----------



## crozdog (14/5/10)

Can't make it. Bugger.

Mrs is workin, got a pile of stuff to do to get the shed sorted for the ISB Big Belgian Brew Day including get the "Thermonuclear NoHLT HLT" cranked B) 

Have a top one. 

Now who owes me a glass?


----------



## matho (14/5/10)

ill definitely at harts for lunch with you guys can't wait :beer:


----------



## barls (14/5/10)

its bloody close croz, any preference for glass.


----------



## malbur (14/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> See you in the rear carriage. Will be getting on at Cardiff or Broadmeadow. No friends coming along. Schooey - OUT; Big Stu - OUT.



Ha Les, I won't be meeting the train at tuggerah now, I'll be going to work,work,work :angry: .
Maybe next year.

Mal


----------



## dpadden (14/5/10)

Couple of us WSB'ers will be there at 8:30am for breakfast beers....thinking I should just stay up and continue on....


----------



## /// (14/5/10)

Seems the Kanberra Brewers will be in town for a pub crawl as well ... thats dangerous!

Scotty


----------



## dgilks (14/5/10)

You meen Kan'beer'ra. Yes, it will be dangerous. Looking forward to catching up with you at Hart's as well.



/// said:


> Seems the Kanberra Brewers will be in town for a pub crawl as well ... thats dangerous!
> 
> Scotty


----------



## Franko (14/5/10)

Croz you are soft HTFU

Franko


----------



## crozdog (15/5/10)

barls said:


> its bloody close croz, any preference for glass.



something to drink the brew day dark strong out of would be cool maybe Westvleteren, Rochefort, St. Bernardus, Gouden Carolus, or Gulden Draak. 

No pressure ;-)


----------



## crozdog (15/5/10)

Franko said:


> Croz you are soft HTFU
> 
> Franko



geez, I'm still waiting for my logo promised on the crawl 3 years ago..... I'll htfu when you come over next B)


----------



## Pollux (15/5/10)

looks like i'm the first one here.......Come on boys, can't drink alone.


----------



## barls (15/5/10)

just about to leave tim


----------



## barls (15/5/10)

croz ill see what i can do


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (15/5/10)

There in 20 mins


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/5/10)

Pollux said:


> looks like i'm the first one here.......Come on boys, can't drink alone.




Have one for me Tim, PLEASEEEEEEE...................


----------



## barls (15/5/10)

ill make sure someone has a water just for you fatz


----------



## BjornJ (15/5/10)

Having breakfast now, then it's on!


----------



## wabster (15/5/10)

Lucky buggers, couldn't get there again this year. I look forward to the stories and photos


----------



## dpadden (15/5/10)

Thanks for a great morning gents. Wish we could have stayed longer, going to be a great afternoon 

I'll have a Maibock thanks


----------



## eric8 (15/5/10)

wabster said:


> Lucky buggers, couldn't get there again this year. I look forward to the stories and photos


Same here


----------



## barls (15/5/10)

ok we have postponed it for 2 weeks till the may bock is on


----------



## crozdog (15/5/10)

barls said:


> ok we have postponed it for 2 weeks till the may bock is on



Do I have to expect a big turn out for the brew day - all bringing maibock?


----------



## matho (15/5/10)

had a good time at harts

great pub, great beer's and the company wasn't bad either :lol: 

cheer' matho


----------



## phonos (15/5/10)

That was the best breakfast I've had in a while. Could only have ben better if the Maibock Nazi had caved in. Thanks for a great morning guys!

BTW, has anyone got a swing top bottle I could borrow?


----------



## canon1ball (15/5/10)

Book me in for next year!!!
What a great day. :beer: Sorry I had to bail out after the Belgian.
Managed to get two 'Rock" glasses, one had a crack when I arrived home, but not as bad as...




More pic's tomorrow.

Thanks to all who helped me to have a great time.

Pete


----------



## Pollux (16/5/10)

They were high quality glasses those ones....

I stumbled in the door just before midnight after having peking duck courtesy of Andrew at some random chinese seafood restaurant.....

Great day though, proud to be the first to arrive and the last to leave on my maiden outing. Many great beers, many very random conversations....Unfortunately no Maibock........


----------



## barls (16/5/10)

yeah tim was a great night. also great to put names to faces
what was the final tally on glasses everyone??


----------



## Weizguy (16/5/10)

Phonos said:


> That was the best breakfast I've had in a while. Could only have ben better if the Maibock Nazi had caved in. Thanks for a great morning guys!
> 
> BTW, has anyone got a swing top bottle I could borrow?


I don't think that "Nazi" is an acceptable term. I prefer just to call her Sandra.

What great customer relations skills, though! How she offered to obtain more more Roggenbier for us (which never eventuated), and how the Duty Manager "called" the Manager (who wanted to be the one to tap the Maibock) to see if she could obtain permission to put the keg on (subject to everyone buying a glassful).

Hmm, that does sound a little like hollow appeasement. It was up to me to keep the pressure on.

Gee, I hope we didn't leave her a tip. That would only just encourage that bad behaviour.

I left after being disappointed by the lack of Maibock at the BBC, which clearly had advertised the Maibock on their web page.

The high point of the day was the pub crawl beer swap with Redbeard. Hope you had a great day, Craig. As for me, I rate the day 6/10. Some good points, and some average bits.


----------



## Pollux (16/5/10)

I still have the section she tore from our beer menu, who said zee Germans didn't have a sense of humour??


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As for me, I rate the day 6/10. Some good points, and some average bits.



I would gladly have swapped yesterday for a six out of ten day with you blokes. :lol:


----------



## canon1ball (16/5/10)

Pollux said:


> I still have the section she tore from our beer menu, who said zee Germans didn't have a sense of humour??



Here she is. My torn menue still on the table.

Pete


----------



## /// (16/5/10)

canon1ball said:


> Book me in for next year!!!
> What a great day. :beer: Sorry I had to bail out after the Belgian.
> Managed to get two 'Rock" glasses, one had a crack when I arrived home, but not as bad as...
> View attachment 38025
> ...



Those glasses are all class, as soon as we smash thru them there will be new ones. Hope you got a replacement beer though ...

Thanks for coming in. The bar staff commented that you guys were the politest and best behaved pub crawl they have ever seen! Obviously you were missing FG and such ... (just teasing you mate)

Scotty


----------



## barls (16/5/10)

good to hear scotty.


----------



## matti (16/5/10)

It sound like you all had a great time. I am jealous as... Family got struck my a Stomach bug including yours truly.
:icon_vomit: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Weizguy (16/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I would gladly have swapped yesterday for a six out of ten day with you blokes. :lol:


Oh Fatz! You could have been there if you wanted to...

I'm not sure I will ever understand your bizarre and steadfast sense of honour and duty when it comes to having made a commitment that clashes with:
a) Drinking beer;
B) Drinking beer with AHB'ers;
c) Drinking beer with AHB'ers including me.


----------



## head (16/5/10)

Pollux said:


> who said zee Germans didn't have a sense of humour??





Hmmmm, I think that would be Poland!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/5/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Oh Fatz! You could have been there if you wanted to...
> 
> I'm not sure I will ever understand your bizarre and steadfast sense of honour and duty when it comes to having made a commitment that clashes with:
> a) Drinking beer;
> ...



It is my shame and loss.

I will say three Hail Marys and self flagellate and pray for the salvation of my soul.




> Thanks for coming in. The bar staff commented that you guys were the politest and best behaved pub crawl they have ever seen! Obviously you were missing FG and such ... (just teasing you mate)
> 
> Scotty



Now Scotty you know the rules, what happens at IBU functions stays at IBU functions. At least if I was there the karaoke would have been better


----------



## barls (16/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> It is my shame and loss.
> 
> I will say three Hail Marys and self flagellate and pray for the salvation of my soul.


hell no!!!! i know you enjoy that.


----------



## BjornJ (16/5/10)

That was an awesome pub crawl!
I joined at Lord Nelson's for a couple of beers before we headed to Harts for lunch and trying to drink our way through the menu. Brilliant beers and pubs, both of them!
Then to the Belgian place, guess I am not sophisticated enough to enjoy beers tasting of tutti-frutti, but the others seemed to enjoy the curious kinds of beers they have there :lol: 

Then we swung past Red Oaks for a few before finishing at the Tap house. Great place, as well.

Was great to put faces to names on a few people from the forums, and managed to get home not too late!






















Only took some pics with my mobile at the last part of the night, hoping Peter M from the NBBC has some more from Lord Nelson and Harts?

Also had a chat to a couple of the Canberra brewers who combined the pub crawl with a brewery visit, we should have thought of that.


Thanks for organising it, guys. Was brilliant,

Bjorn


----------



## Pollux (16/5/10)

I hope you swam home........ Particularly now that the photos from the Taphouse have been released...


----------



## oztapguy (16/5/10)

Hey guys,

Is it cool if I repost some of these photos on the Taphouse blog??

If anyone is in the mood, I'd love to post a 100 word (min) piece on the night along with the photos!


----------



## rendo (16/5/10)

Hey BjornJ,

Top pics mate...wish I was there. Was my son's 2nd bday, Hence I had buckleys of coming. I suggested that his dad (which I am certain is me....he is my mini-me) take him out on an all day pub crawl. The wife didnt agree. I thought it was a GREAT idea

anyway...now u got me wondering who is who in the photos mate!!!! BUGGER!

I know Pollux(Tim) and I think I spotted Craig M there too...but otherwise I dont know anyone else.

Rendo



BjornJ said:


> That was an awesome pub crawl!
> I joined at Lord Nelson's for a couple of beers before we headed to Harts for lunch and trying to drink our way through the menu. Brilliant beers and pubs, both of them!
> Then to the Belgian place, guess I am not sophisticated enough to enjoy beers tasting of tutti-frutti, but the others seemed to enjoy the curious kinds of beers they have there :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## rendo (16/5/10)

Please do!!  and if u can be phucked, please write who is who in the photos or at least some of them 

Rendo.



oztapguy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it cool if I repost some of these photos on the Taphouse blog??
> 
> If anyone is in the mood, I'd love to post a 100 word (min) piece on the night along with the photos!


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/10)

Awesome day catching up with you guys. 
Brekky at the Lowenbrau with a mangoweizen is the perfect start to the day.

Loved the waitress questioning that one, "you're homebrewers? And you're drinking mangoweizen?"


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> Loved the waitress questioning that one, "you're homebrewers? And you're drinking mangoweizen?"



My kind of woman !


----------



## Pollux (17/5/10)

I'm still laughing at Jase and his drinking of a Redoak Nutter on the walk from the Redoak to the Taphouse, oddly enough not one person gave him an odd look.....

And Fatz, we found your long lost brother on George St, unfortunately we forgot to take a photo.


----------



## joshuahardie (17/5/10)

Sad to have missed this one guys.

Clearly it was not meant to be for me.
With the little-un dislocating his elbow, and the missus loosing her job all on the day before, 
I had to be the responsible one for one.

Ill make up for my mistakes with yas at the next function.


----------



## BjornJ (17/5/10)

oztapguy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it cool if I repost some of these photos on the Taphouse blog??
> 
> If anyone is in the mood, I'd love to post a 100 word (min) piece on the night along with the photos!




I'll leave to those who were there to put their names on a pic if they want.
Happy for you to use the pics as long as anyone in them don't post otherwise here  

I'm the one with the drunken look on my face and no beard in this one!






thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/5/10)

/// said:


> Those glasses are all class, as soon as we smash thru them there will be new ones. Hope you got a replacement beer though ...
> 
> Thanks for coming in. The bar staff commented that you guys were the politest and best behaved pub crawl they have ever seen! Obviously you were missing FG and such ... (just teasing you mate)
> 
> Scotty



Yep, got a replacement (and not a drop on me when it exploded!) :icon_cheers: 


Also must echo the sentiments of what a fantastic day/night!!! Had an absolute ball, you guys rock! Here are a couple of happy snaps from my drunken meanderings.

Cheers,
AG.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> I'll leave to those who were there to put their names on a pic if they want.
> Happy for you to use the pics as long as anyone in them don't post otherwise here
> 
> I'm the one with the drunken look on my face and no beard in this one!
> ...




I'm the drunken retard flashing  

Cheers,
AG.


----------



## Pollux (17/5/10)

Ah, the great white ninja surfaces......


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/5/10)

Pollux said:


> Ah, the great white ninja surfaces......



????


----------



## canon1ball (17/5/10)

BjornJ said:


> Only took some pics with my mobile at the last part of the night, hoping Peter M from the NBBC has some more from Lord Nelson and Harts?
> 
> Bjorn



I do have a few more pic's which I will post this avo.

I also like Rendo's idea to put a few names to the faces in the pic's; met to many of you on Saturday to remember all the names. The many beers we consumed didn't help either. 
So, if you find yourself in the pic please feel free to repost with your name/log in name so we can all refresh our memories.
Here some of the Harts ones





Yours truly in the middle of the upper pic and on the left below.

Lord Nelson and Belgian Beercafe pic's later.

Pete


----------



## oztapguy (17/5/10)

I picked the best (and censored!) few for our blog post..

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/ 

It looks like a lot of fun was had ;-)


----------



## BjornJ (17/5/10)

ok, here we go with some names


----------



## mikem108 (17/5/10)

oh so ill the next day, but well worth it, barley wines before dinner I think that what did it


----------



## Pollux (17/5/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> ????



That would be the nickname we gave you after you "went to the bar" at the Taphouse and never returned......

EDIT: Mike, I woke up fine, as in completely fine although a little tired as I couldn't sleep when I got home.....The 4 schooners of soda water when I got home probably saved me.


----------



## barls (17/5/10)

move to change his user name to the great white ninja.


anyway it was a great night enjoyed by all including the Peking duck at around midnight.
how was everyone the next morning? anyone heard from gulpa?
i was up and about at 8 as i had a shit load of bottling to be done.

heres what i found the next morning. now i know i didnt put all of them in there so if ones yours can you pm me and ill arrange to get it back to you.


----------



## syd_03 (17/5/10)

Well I had a fantastic day also thanks to all who were there to enjoy the fun with me. I also woke up feeling well, must have been the food I consumed, the waters inbetween and sticking to 1/2 pints for the most part like a lightweight that I am.

I was mocked by many also for taking notes of my consumptions during the day.

Here is the resulting list of my day.

Porridge with raisins and honey for breakfast at home
Lowenbrau
Paulaner Dunkelweizen Pint
Lord Nelson
Victory Bitter pint
Double Espresso
Old Admiral pint
Nelson Blood Pint
Harts
Mermaid Bitter Pint
Hunter Valley Kolsh Pint
Lamb roll
Nirvana Pale pint
Belgian Bier Caf
Leffe Brune 330ml
McChouffe 750 bottle
Redoak
Strong extra special bitter 330ml
Nutter 330mL(more of a traveller than at the Redoak)
Taphouse
Mikeller Amarillo IPA 330mL
Artichoke Pizza + chips
Flying Dog Horndog barley wine 330ml
Lafin de monde a shared bottle (Cheers Gulpa)
Samuel Smith Oatmeal stout 330ml
Saison Dupont shared bottle (Cheers Barls).
Random Chinese seafood restaurant
Peking duck very enjoyable(Cheers again Gulpa)
KFC while waiting for bus.


----------



## syd_03 (17/5/10)

barls said:


> move to change his user name to the great white ninja.
> 
> 
> anyway it was a great night enjoyed by all including the Peking duck at around midnight.
> ...


I was also up around that time, but returned to the sack for another hours nap after afew waters.

One of those paulaner glasses is mine, to go with the other 4 various I ended up with.

I also wonder, Gulpa how are you, how was the extra BBQ? Me and barls had kentucky fried rat instead.


----------



## Pollux (17/5/10)

I was up on child duties at 6am, walked down to the local cafe and got coffee and crossiants for me and wife....The people I had a BBQ with on Sunday were in total disbelief that I had been out for a 14 hour crawl.......

The tall one with the handle is mine, I can't remember where it came from but I know I called dibs on it....Still no word from Gulpa since we saw him heading off for more BBQ in Chinatown. I want more duck now.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (17/5/10)

Pollux said:


> That would be the nickname we gave you after you "went to the bar" at the Taphouse and never returned......



Yes I hit "that point" where I had to bail... h34r: 


I do have to say that I woke up better than I thought I would, but still pretty hung over. But the awesomeness of the day was totally worth any hangover!


----------



## dgilks (17/5/10)

It was good to meet a couple of you at the Taphouse when you crossed paths with the Canberra crowd. FWIW, we had a great day too. I may just beat you on the drinking front though syd_03, not that it matters.

*Wig & Pen*
Kiwi in a Pouch - Pint
*On the Bus*
Homebrewed Cal Common - Schooner
Homebrewed Saison - Half
Homebrewed Porter - Schooner*
Malt Shovel Brewery*
Sundowner Lager - half
Amber Ale - half
Golden Ale - half
Pilsner - half
*Redoak*
Nutter - half
IPA - half
*Schwartz*
Summertime - schooner
White Rabbit - half
*Taphouse*
90ml samples of Punch & Judy, Small Acres Cyder, Mikkeller Amarillo, Red Hill Wheat, Red Hill Hop Harvest, Trumer Pils, Budvar, LCPA, Hoegaarden and 5IBC Bulli Black
Feral Hop Hog - pint
Flying Dog Horn Dog - schmiddy
A beery, foody banquet of sorts
*Lord Nelson*
Old Admiral - pint
*Hart's Pub*
Rocks 1809 Pale - pint
Bridge Road Chestnut Pilsner - half

At this point we tried to get into the Lowenbrau and were turned away by an overzealous bouncer.


----------



## syd_03 (17/5/10)

dgilks said:


> It was good to meet a couple of you at the Taphouse when you crossed paths with the Canberra crowd. FWIW, we had a great day too. I may just beat you on the drinking front though syd_03, not that it matters.
> [b




Haha indeed, good to see new faces always. I wasn't claiming any drinking records though (as I said I'm a lightweight), plenty others in our group would easily have drunk pints of all I had.
Just listing the variety that was aroound on the day.


----------



## dgilks (17/5/10)

And there was some great variety too. I'm sure a few of our group had plenty more than me but I did surprise myself just a little when I took a look at the complete list of what I had.


----------



## Gulpa (17/5/10)

syd_03 said:


> I also wonder, Gulpa how are you, how was the extra BBQ? Me and barls had kentucky fried rat instead.



I though I posted yesterday but must have hit the wrong button. Thanks for the concern guys :icon_cheers: . Arrived home safely after going the long way home and taking a bit of a snooze on the train. Ill have to admit I was feeling a bit dusty yesterday - those damn barley wines :unsure: . Bit dissappointed with the peking duck. It should have been better.

Had a great day/evening and looking forward to the next one.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## crozdog (17/5/10)

Syd,

there are a couple of brews there I've never heard of before!! care to share details of the following for those who couldn't make it:

Porridge with raisins and honey
Lamb roll
Artichoke Pizza + chips
Peking duck very enjoyable
KFC while waiting for bus

Which brewery makes em? Any ideas how they got that sort of flavour into a brew (specialty malts? or chinese hops?) Can we buy em from Dan Murphy's? LOL

Sorry I couldn't make it. Sounds like it was a top day!

Envious 
Croz




syd_03 said:


> Well I had a fantastic day also thanks to all who were there to enjoy the fun with me. I also woke up feeling well, must have been the food I consumed, the waters inbetween and sticking to 1/2 pints for the most part like a lightweight that I am.
> 
> I was mocked by many also for taking notes of my consumptions during the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollux (17/5/10)

Gulpa, good to see you made it home safe, after your efforts in exiting the taxi 

I'd write a list of what I drank, but I'm sure I'd forget a few, I believe I was at 2L when I left the lowenbrau....


----------



## syd_03 (17/5/10)

Gulpa said:


> I though I posted yesterday but must have hit the wrong button. Thanks for the concern guys :icon_cheers: . Arrived home safely after going the long way home and taking a bit of a snooze on the train. Ill have to admit I was feeling a bit dusty yesterday - those damn barley wines :unsure: . Bit dissappointed with the peking duck. It should have been better.
> 
> Had a great day/evening and looking forward to the next one.
> 
> ...



No worries, glad you made it safe.

I thought the duck was pretty good, never having had it before. It was a seafood restaurant after all 


crozdog said:


> Syd,
> 
> there are a couple of brews there I've never heard of before!! care to share details of the following for those who couldn't make it:
> 
> ...



I am sure that the Samuel Smith Stout at the end would be a good base recipe to start to experiment with oatmeal and raisins in a recipe Phil. They were left over from a mash went wrong (I think the temp from the microwave got too high), would have been a shame to see them wasted.

Everyone knows a good lamb roll goes hand in hand with high alcohol consumption, had to live up to cultural expectations.

I am sure I read something on AHB about potato beer, the artichoke may add too much vegetal aroma though, best to leave that out.

Well I am sure the Chinese hops would be a great place to start for the Peking duck.

My next brew may include 11 secret herbs and spices.

See you in a few weeks mate.



Pollux said:


> I'd write a list of what I drank, but I'm sure I'd forget a few, I believe I was at 2L when I left the lowenbrau....



That's why I kept a list, which you among others ridiculed me for 

I decided to list my whole day rather than just the beers I drank.


----------



## rendo (17/5/10)

Cool!  Good to put a face to the name, I was thinking that was you. Dont know why...probably cause you look the closest one to what I look like, except u have more hair!! hahaha...where did all my hair go!!

This is me:
http://www.facebook.com/rendulic

Hope to be at the next AHB piss up.

Rendo



BjornJ said:


> I'll leave to those who were there to put their names on a pic if they want.
> Happy for you to use the pics as long as anyone in them don't post otherwise here
> 
> I'm the one with the drunken look on my face and no beard in this one!
> ...


----------



## rendo (17/5/10)

TOP POST MATE!!!

Hey you guys look kinda normal...!!  

rendo



BjornJ said:


> ok, here we go with some names


----------



## petesbrew (18/5/10)

Lowenbrau brekky




Dark Rabbit and Old Regret @ Harts



Rochefort 10



I honestly can't remember at that point, but that Gueze aint mine.



4 mugs


Pretty sure my drinking order went as follows:
*Lowenbrau *
Mangoweizen 
Franzi Dunkelweizen 

*Lord Nelson*
Quayle Ale 
Nelsons Blood 

*Harts* 
Paddys Old Regret 
Chestnut Lager 
Dark Rabbit 

*Belgian Bier Cafe*
Rochefort 10 
Leffe Veille Cuvee (I think? It was in the book, not the menu) 
something else? I honestly cant remember at that point... I think it may have been Bourgogne Des Flandres Brune...


----------



## canon1ball (18/5/10)

Last pic's















Odd taste that Belgian? I wonder if Bjorn is right afterall?!

Pete


----------



## barls (14/6/10)

and to the winner of glass collecting goes the spoils


----------

